# Mettenberger & DT Freak Johnson Impress



## Les Miles (Mar 14, 2011)

“I like Zach Mettenberger,” Miles said. “He’s going to be a nice addition to us. I think we’re a team that can throw and catch, and he gives us advantages there. He can definitely throw it. He’s really a very smart quarterback in terms of reads and those things on the field. And we’re throwing a lot at him. It’s not like we go slow. So his pickup is really good."

SEC opponents - Anthony "Freak" Johnson - you will know his name after your team plays LSU. He's all that...

"DT Anthony Johnson is probably really going to play a lot of football this fall." - Les Miles


----------



## LanierSpots (Mar 14, 2011)

Freak Johnson will be just that.  A Freak !!!!!


Beast could be another word for him


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Mar 14, 2011)

I hope we're good enough and y'all are good enough for us to play each other in Atlanta. Maybe we can put Ol' Mettengroper on the ground a few dozen times.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 14, 2011)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> I hope we're good enough and y'all are good enough for us to play each other in Atlanta. Maybe we can put Ol' Mettengroper on the ground a few dozen times.



Now that I would like to see. Just don't be whining and crying foul when Freak Johnson drives Aaron Murray into the ground and takes him out. 

Of course Georgia will have to get past Boise, Vandy, and New Mexico State first to even make it to Atlanta...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 14, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Now that I would like to see. Just don't be whining and crying foul when Freak Johnson drives Aaron Murray into the ground and takes him out.
> 
> Of course Georgia will have to get past Boise, Vandy, and New Mexico State first to even make it to Atlanta...



Actually they don't have to get past Boise or New Mexico State at all...just saying.


----------



## LanierSpots (Mar 14, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Now that I would like to see. Just don't be whining and crying foul when Freak Johnson drives Aaron Murray into the ground and takes him out.



  That would never happen.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 14, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Actually they don't have to get past Boise or New Mexico State at all...just saying.



Frenchy, get back to your mediocre ACC threads...

And isn't it about time for you to go surrender France to the Germans?


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 14, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> That would never happen.



Of course not, because everyone knows that whining is prohibited east of the Chattahoochee


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 14, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Frenchy, get back to your mediocre ACC threads...
> 
> And isn't it about time for you to go surrender France to the Germans?



Hey I made you something.  I got some freshly cut grass for you to sprinkle on top too..


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Mar 14, 2011)

Lanier, if you HONESTLY think us UGA fans don't have a LEGITIMATE beef after the way Fairly went after our QB well..... How about that play when Murray was looking downfield after getting rid off the ball and Fairly spearing him in the back?You guys are gonna have a LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG year coming up.Talk about from the penthouse to the outhouse.Drink up my friend, drink up!


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 14, 2011)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Lanier, if you HONESTLY think us UGA fans don't have a LEGITIMATE beef after the way Fairly went after our QB well..... How about that play when Murray was looking downfield after getting rid off the ball and Fairly spearing him in the back?You guys are gonna have a LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG year coming up.Talk about from the penthouse to the outhouse.Drink up my friend, drink up!



I thought Fairley played extremely hard and Georgia had no way to stop him. He got some good, fair hits on the QB and in the end, Murray deserved an Oscar for that dramatic acting job he did. Jeez.... Fairley  barely brushed against him on that play...


----------



## LanierSpots (Mar 15, 2011)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Lanier, if you HONESTLY think us UGA fans don't have a LEGITIMATE beef after the way Fairly went after our QB well..... How about that play when Murray was looking downfield after getting rid off the ball and Fairly spearing him in the back?You guys are gonna have a LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG year coming up.Talk about from the penthouse to the outhouse.Drink up my friend, drink up!




I think he speared him in the back late and it was a total bad hit and totally uncalled for.   I also think the cheap chop block on him before that which was also called by the refs was a total cheap shot and should have never happened by Georgia.   The rest was a bunch of smoke and crying because Georgia could not block him with two guys.

There were no other "cheap shots" until your cheap shot artist, Ben Jones,  went after him.   You couldnt block him and that was the biggest issue.  Murray was running for his like the rest of the night.  Everything was initiated by Georgia for chop blocking him early in the game.  It was talked about on Auburn radio after the game.  

The whole fight scene was frustration by UGA after they got routed and man handled when they thought they were going to beat us.  Cause AJ said so.

But as far as going from the penthouse to the outhouse.  We may struggle this year but it wont be long.   And you should try the penthouse once.  It is great..

But we have talked about this in depth before.


----------



## DSGB (Mar 15, 2011)

What about the face mask to Murray's chin? 

Jab to the face by Cam? 

Fairley's poor shoulder after his multiple attempts to drive Murray into the ground?

How many Georgia players were ejected?

How many Auburn players were ejected?


----------



## LanierSpots (Mar 15, 2011)

DSGB said:


> What about the face mask to Murray's chin?
> 
> Jab to the face by Cam?   Come on. You kidding me?
> 
> ...



But that is just my opinion.  Nobody will agree on this either.

Good morning by the way..


----------



## Unicoidawg (Mar 15, 2011)

DSGB said:


> What about the face mask to Murray's chin?
> 
> Jab to the face by Cam?
> 
> ...



They're "all in"........ don't waste your time.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh yeah you're right Lanier, our lineman chop blocked him without ANY provocation. Man my Alzheimers is getting worse.And as for the penthouse, let's see how long you guys get to keep that crystal football.Dude, I ain't crying.You're right our pantywaste lineman couldn't block him so I guess Murray was fair game huh?You guys have how many O-lineman coming back? One? Y'all better have ALOT of QB's.


----------



## LanierSpots (Mar 15, 2011)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Oh yeah you're right Lanier, our lineman chop blocked him without ANY provocation. Man my Alzheimers is getting worse.And as for the penthouse, let's see how long you guys get to keep that crystal football.Dude, I ain't crying.You're right our pantywaste lineman couldn't block him so I guess Murray was fair game huh?You guys have how many O-lineman coming back? One? Y'all better have ALOT of QB's.




He chopped blocked him in the first quarter.  Nicks late hit was later in the game.  You explain it to me.  Id like to know if you have any proof that he had some reason to chop block Fairley that early in the game other than that they were having a hard time blocking him?  

We have two starters coming back and two more with game experience.  We will be OK.    Obviously not great but if you have been paying attention, we have been picking up some good OL lately.  We may be young this year but look for us to field another Championship Offense Line very soon.


Westermen, Dismukes, Coleman, Green, Mack, Mosely, Robinson and many more.   

Its a old game.  Amazing how two fan bases saw that game two totally different ways.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Mar 15, 2011)

Your line was average as grits last year dude. You just had a once in a generation player for QB.I don't think that RB from Arky is all that either.If the O-line was "ALL THAT" he woulda done more than he did too.It's gonna be y'all and Ole Miss fighting over the West cellar.


----------



## LanierSpots (Mar 15, 2011)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Your line was average as grits last year dude. You just had a once in a generation player for QB.I don't think that RB from Arky is all that either.If the O-line was "ALL THAT" he woulda done more than he did too.It's gonna be y'all and Ole Miss fighting over the West cellar.



Cool Story man.  I sometimes wonder if you have any idea what so ever about anything football related?


----------



## DSGB (Mar 15, 2011)

Not so sure about the "blowing kisses" part in the beginning. Looked more like he was blowing on his fingers, much like a pitcher does.

Fairley's first incident - the "stuck" face mask  happens 5 min into the game.

Also notice how Fairley - NOT ONE TIME - hits Murray while he still has the ball.

No beef with the fans booing when the Georgia player fell down on the field. I'd have done the same thing.

I'm not buying the whole "he was blocked into him" on the shot to Murray's knee, either. 

Fairley's stats for the game:
Tackles - 4
Solo tackles - 2
Sacks - 0

ALL IN jail


----------



## LanierSpots (Mar 15, 2011)

The sad thing is, you guys are such homers, you actuall think the same way as the guy commenting on the video.

I barely got passed the first one.  "Cam blowing kisses to the defense"     Pretty pathetic...  I guess he was taunting every team we played this year.  


Its pitiful...   And needs no farther comment..

I will pass the tissues your way for


----------



## DSGB (Mar 15, 2011)

I was editing to include my thoughts on the guys comments. Don't agree with all of it.....


----------



## LanierSpots (Mar 15, 2011)

DSGB said:


> I was editing to include my thoughts on the guys comments. Don't agree with all of it.....



I think we have done this before so I will just recap for you or those who actually give two cents.

We are dirty

You guys are not

But we won.

Oh yea, and we cheated.

Good enough?


----------



## DSGB (Mar 15, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> I think we have done this before so I will just recap for you or those who actually give two cents.
> 
> We are dirty no argument from me
> 
> ...



You started it http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5862573&postcount=6  I think you enjoy defending those guys.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Mar 15, 2011)

I guess if I don't agree with your glowing account of your all -CENTURY O-line I don't know anything 'bout no futball right? Whatev.Cam Newton was hard to bring down if the guy chasing him was unblocked. You guys just had a stud QB. I'll say it again, the O-line was pedestrian.I ain't gonna let you revise history this fast about "Angel" Fairley either.


----------



## greene_dawg (Mar 15, 2011)

Had AU not sold their soul by bringing in a QB who had a record of having stolen property and academic fraud then you might get a little benefit of the doubt. But you did and you won't.


----------



## LanierSpots (Mar 15, 2011)

greene_dawg said:


> Had AU not sold their soul by bringing in a QB who had a record of having stolen property and academic fraud then you might get a little benefit of the doubt. But you did and you won't.



I didnt bring him in and I think our offensive line was the best in the SEC bar none !!!!!!!!

With our without Cam.  The fact that you cant see that does not say much...


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 16, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> The sad thing is, you guys are such homers, you actuall think the same way as the guy commenting on the video.
> 
> I barely got passed the first one.  "Cam blowing kisses to the defense"     Pretty pathetic...  I guess he was taunting every team we played this year.
> 
> ...



A barner calling people homers ... really.  

Now back on topic ... hey Corndog ... has LSU named a designated female groopee for Met to keep him out of trouble with the law?


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 16, 2011)

MudDucker said:


> Now back on topic ... hey Corndog ... has LSU named a designated female groopee for Met to keep him out of trouble with the law?



These two nice girls have volunteered to keep ol' Mett out of trouble (with the law that is).


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 16, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Freak Johnson will be just that.  A Freak !!!!!
> 
> 
> Beast could be another word for him



Yep, a beast in the making. This kid is making lots of noise and backing it up in Spring drills.


----------



## LanierSpots (Mar 16, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Yep, a beast in the making. This kid is making lots of noise and backing it up in Spring drills.



I do not like him already.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 16, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> I do not like him already.



He's perfecting his patented "Aaron Murray Whimper Slam" move just in case we meet the Dawgs in Atlanta this year.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Mar 16, 2011)

Hardy har har Les,how are you guys gonna keep him eligible?Jarvis Jones will have something for Mettengroper too.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 22, 2011)

Mettenberger looking good during LSU's Spring practice


----------



## LanierSpots (Mar 22, 2011)

If yall play Georgia and beat them with their own raper, I mean player, it is going to be ugly....  But epic...


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 22, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> If yall play Georgia and beat them with their own raper, I mean player, it is going to be ugly....  But epic...



You're just jealous because we got him for a lot less than that $200k y'all spent on Cam "I'm a legend in my own mind" Newton 


BTW LSU & Georgia are scheduled to play in 2013 when Mettenberger is a Sr.


----------



## fatboy84 (Mar 22, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> These two nice girls have volunteered to keep ol' Mett out of trouble (with the law that is).



Dadgum!!!! Wish I knew how to throw a football that well.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 22, 2011)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Hardy har har Les,how are you guys gonna keep him eligible?Jarvis Jones will have something for Mettengroper too.



Jarvis Jones is a USC washout that is medically fragile at best. And bringing down Mettenberger is not going to be easy. He's not going to cry and run to the sideline when someone accidently bumps into his shin like certain other quarterbacks we all know.


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 23, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Jarvis Jones is a USC washout that is medically fragile at best. And bringing down Mettenberger is not going to be easy. He's not going to cry and run to the sideline when someone accidently bumps into his shin like certain other quarterbacks we all know.



What a classic corndog post!  Totally devoid of fact and full of delusional grandeur.  The only thing that is going to shedding tears at the meeting will be your idol, the ultimate SEC sissy, Les (not more) Miles.


----------



## AbbaDab (Mar 23, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Jarvis Jones is a USC washout that is medically fragile at best. And bringing down Mettenberger is not going to be easy. He's not going to cry and run to the sideline when someone accidently bumps into his shin like certain other quarterbacks we all know.



We all know Mettenberger can take a hit. He has been slapped by almost every girl in Athens and Valdosta.


----------



## AccUbonD (Mar 23, 2011)

AbbaDab said:


> We all know Mettenberger can take a hit. He has been slapped by almost every girl in Athens and Valdosta.


----------



## AbbaDab (Mar 23, 2011)

AccUbonD said:


>



We all know he can bully girls into getting his way, but we will have to wait and see how he conducts himself and performs against his true peers' the SEC.


----------



## Hunter922 (Mar 23, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I thought Fairley played extremely hard and Georgia had no way to stop him. He got some good, fair hits on the QB and in the end, Murray deserved an Oscar for that dramatic acting job he did. Jeez.... Fairley  barely brushed against him on that play...



Fairley grinding hisk mask into the chin, Driving a QB in the ground, late hits after the play will get more than his shoulder hurt at the next level. Assuming he maks it and doesn't wash out in a year. He's a punk and it shows.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 23, 2011)

Hunter922 said:


> Fairley grinding hisk mask into the chin, Driving a QB in the ground, late hits after the play will get more than his shoulder hurt at the next level. Assuming he maks it and doesn't wash out in a year. He's a punk and it shows.



I think it's just good hard defensive play by a tough SEC player. If he was on your team I doubt that you would have a problem with his intensity.


----------



## AbbaDab (Mar 24, 2011)

Hunter922 said:


> Fairley grinding hisk mask into the chin, Driving a QB in the ground, late hits after the play will get more than his shoulder hurt at the next level. Assuming he maks it and doesn't wash out in a year. He's a punk and it shows.



I saw plenty of dirty shots on Fairly's behalf during that game. It also seemed that it was what his coaches wanted. I love aggressive play but some of his antics cross the line. If the Refs were'nt going to call it, I was hoping a couple of UGA OL would chop the heck out of him.


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 24, 2011)

AbbaDab said:


> We all know Mettenberger can take a hit. He has been slapped by almost every girl in Athens and Valdosta.



Actually, it was Remerton, not Valdosta, but


----------



## AbbaDab (Mar 25, 2011)

AbbaDab said:


> We all know Mettenberger can take a hit. He has been slapped by almost every girl in Athens and Valdosta.





MudDucker said:


> Actually, it was Remerton, not Valdosta, but




I stand corrected

If Messenberger does'nt learn to control himself, and he goes out and attempts to take advantage of some unwilling cajun female party guest, he may become swamp gator chum, and never take a snap at LSU as well.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 25, 2011)

AbbaDab said:


> I stand corrected
> 
> If Messenberger does'nt learn to control himself, and he goes out and attempts to take advantage of some unwilling cajun female party guest, he may become swamp gator chum, and never take a snap at LSU as well.



Zach has an official chaperone at LSU. He won't be getting in too much trouble with those nice cajun girls. But she might offer to peel his shrimp for him.


----------



## AbbaDab (Mar 26, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Zach has an official chaperone at LSU. He won't be getting in too much trouble with those nice cajun girls. But she might offer to peel his shrimp for him.



Nice. Its looking like them shrimps aint the only thing spicey down there, I gaurowntee.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 28, 2011)

Baton Rouge - LSU's defense  stood out and junior college transfer quarterback Zach Mettenberger threw two touchdown passes to highlight LSU's second spring scrimmage in Tiger Stadium Saturday.


----------



## AbbaDab (Mar 28, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Baton Rouge - LSU's defense  stood out and junior college transfer quarterback Zach Mettenberger threw two touchdown passes to highlight LSU's second spring scrimmage in Tiger Stadium Saturday.



Kind of a contradictory post
D looks good and Messenberger throws for 2 TD's on them
There will be a lot of TD's thrown against the LSU D this year


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 29, 2011)

AbbaDab said:


> Kind of a contradictory post
> D looks good and Messenberger throws for 2 TD's on them
> There will be a lot of TD's thrown against the LSU D this year



Not by this guy 

LSU 24 Bama 21


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey AbbaDab, no comment???


----------



## LanierSpots (Apr 4, 2011)

Ginger will be missed.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 4, 2011)

Ginger was preceded by Butter Fingers


----------



## AbbaDab (Apr 4, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Ginger was preceded by Butter Fingers



Butter Fingers was good enough to win the SEC West while he was at Bama, and force the Falcons to give Shockley his walking papers.


----------



## LanierSpots (Apr 5, 2011)

Les, I hear JJ is taking the lead on Mettsengroper.    Sounds like he could be the starter once again this year.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 5, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Les, I hear JJ is taking the lead on Mettsengroper.    Sounds like he could be the starter once again this year.



Yeah.... I know...

But as long as we win I don't care who tosses the ball.


----------



## AbbaDab (Apr 5, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Yeah.... I know...
> 
> But as long as we win I don't care who tosses the ball.



Messyberger is finding out the game is tougher when his competition is not unwilling females. His passes did not work in the bars in Athens and it sounds like they are not working on the field either.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 12, 2011)

Hey Spots, get a load of this...








> Johnson said he was given the nickname “The Freak” by Monte Kiffin, who at the time was defensive coordinator at Tennessee and was recruiting Johnson.
> 
> “I was 315 pounds and I ran a 4.8 40,” Johnson said, “so he called me the Freak and ever since then it’s stuck with me.”



I think JetJockey and his Ducks are in for a rude surprise as to the speed of LSU's defense. 

The hating may resume now...


----------

